# Video: Bull Red Drum Blitzes, Cobia, Black Drum, & More



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Finally sat down and finished an edit of my kayak fishing footage from this year. Video includes bull red drum on the fly, fat alberts, cobia, massive black drum, and red drum blitzes. Filmed with GoPro and edited in Final Cut. Best viewed on a computer in HD to see the football fields of drum boiling on the surface at the end. Lucky to call the Outer Banks home! Hope you enjoy. 

http://youtu.be/N9vI5B8KdGE


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, I enjoyed it. Very nice. glenn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

GREAT FOOTAGE!!! Thank you...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice video!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Pretty Work


----------



## NC-Travis (May 18, 2013)

Awesome footage


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice. Have some friends from work that yak for fish full time and really wear them out. They make it look so easy. 
Nice video!!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Matt

Awesome footage, music, and editing. I wanna see that cobia footage!!!
Looked really good on my iPad


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Great video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Great Video. Really enjoyed watching.


----------



## drumfisher_ (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice!!!! WhAt is the fly rod set up you are using there? helios?


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, guys! Glad you enjoyed it. 

Greg, I'm using a couple different fly combos in this video. For the pups in skinny water I use a Cabelas RLS Combo 4 pc 8wt. 

The bull reds and big albie was on a Lamson Reel TFO 11wt rod.


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

almost makes me want to try fly fishing lol. Whole new can of worms tho. Congrats on such a fun year and thank you for capturing so much of it for other to be inspired by.


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Highly recommend. Got burned out catching reds on the spinning tackle so I switched over to the fly. I had way more fun. Here is another video I made earlier this year of sight casting pups in the skinny water.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nice work Matt. you're quickly finding yourself on the list of people i refer to as that mfr


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Haha! I'm OK with that NTKG


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Man! Ya killin me! Lol. I look forward to your videos..all of em!. Where do you guys put in at? I fish (surf) there..and, in fact, was there when you filmed the big Red vid. I make it there usually 2-3 times a year and usually for a couple weeks trips in May and Nov. I have a Tarpon120 but am planning on getting a Hobie to keep both hands free to fish. What part of the island are your vids shot at? Please please??


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Great footage. It's amazing how broadcast-quality cameras/video editing equipment have given people the ability to put this kind of quality work out. I'll take this over a Saturday morning fishing show any day of the week. Almost makes me want to buy a Hobie


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Art_o_fish_al said:


> Highly recommend. Got burned out catching reds on the spinning tackle so I switched over to the fly. I had way more fun. Here is another video I made earlier this year of sight casting pups in the skinny water.


this is awesome!

I found em in skinny water like that over the summer but couldn't get them to touch much at all


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow Matt! Those are awesome videos, and great fishing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Sick sick sick man. I follow your photography page on fb and didn't know you were a fisherman as well. Awesome stuff thanks for sharing.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

I've had the pleasure of fishing with the Lusk brothers...They both have horseshoes the size of Texas


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Good stuff, especially landing that cobia haha. Seems like you are taking full advantage of the variety of opportunities up there.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn (Nov 25, 2014)

I had the pleasure of Matt photographing my wedding last May! It couldn't of made my day easier than to have some one to talk fishing with while I was about to take the plunge...


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

fish militia said:


> I've had the pleasure of fishing with the Lusk brothers...They both have horseshoes the size of Texas
> 
> 
> View attachment 14307


Haha! Thanks, Rob. Enjoyed fishing with ya that day and look forward to another adventure this spring!


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. Glad you enjoyed the videos. It is pretty amazing what that tiny little camera can do.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

NTKG said:


> nice work Matt. you're quickly finding yourself on the list of people i refer to as that mfr


Maybe because he does more in one video than you do in a long career of pier-n-surf pooooooosing. post your last 5, I'll beat you.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I vaguely remember writing that ^ last night. I wanted to be funny but then decided to be a jerk. Sorry about that- I'm sure you had excellent results this year.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Matt- I suppose a 2014 year in review is in order. Will get on that this week!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Matt, tried to respond to your PM, but your box is full. I figured i'd have to clear my name real quick so I can get back to being an internet ahole. Well, just ahole in general I guess. lol

Spring was the normal, started out with the river shad/striper/accidental carp 



Then came the quick run south to get a few. That walk sucks more and more every year... Got into some that night, have pics of a few of them




Then I got sidetracked and had to


Then DrumDum/ Kenny put us on some of these. 


Then we paid to play and took a few trips



Went out with Arch - PELICAN because we're asian and need more fish


Spent the summer playing around, nothing too picture worthy, and back to drum fishing




But then I got into full blown Brown mode...



Now, can I go back to being a jerk please?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You are not a "jerk" unless you say "sir"....  Thanks for the plug Neil,ready to do it again?? Maybe this time we can get ALL of them to bite...


----------



## Art_o_fish_al (Jan 29, 2013)

Damn good year Neil! Purdy work!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Art_o_fish_al said:


> Damn good year Neil! Purdy work!


I had an average year.... You had a BEAST year. I'm already afraid of how many times I'm going to call you "that sob" or "that mfr" I hope its a lot of times!


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

awesome videos, watched 3 times while sitting here at work.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Now, can I go back to being a jerk please?

Most definitely. Great fish pics but you posted more than 5 so technically I win. Your "average" year beat my average year though. What was the better fight, the cobia on medium gear or the tuna on heavy gear? 

Al, great video and sorry about the hijack.


----------



## salt minded (Feb 11, 2015)

fish militia said:


> I've had the pleasure of fishing with the Lusk brothers...They both have horseshoes the size of Texas
> 
> 
> View attachment 14307


Ha!! I think Matt has me beat there..... Looking forward to spring and hitting the point with the General!


----------

